# [SOLVED] Camera Raw problems



## Danny Speller

Can anyone help? I've just bought a new pc loaded up CS3 on it but i'm having problem converting RAW files to jpegs. When i try to batch save a set of images a message box ('Camera Raw save status') comes up saying 'there was not enough memory'

I'm really stumped as this a brand new pc with a 500GB hard drive.

Anyone got any ideas?

Danny


----------



## TheAtheist

*Re: Camera Raw problems*

Hi Danny, how much RAM does the computer have? If you are batch processing a lot of images you could be requiring more ram than the pc has. Try doing one at a time to start with, see if it works then. If so, it's likely to be the above problem, if not, then i'm not sure i'm the person to ask!!!


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Camera Raw problems*

I agree with TheAtheist. It is not the amount of hard drive that is the problem, it is more than likely to be the amount of RAM.

If you are doing the conversion as part of an automated process ( colour processing, sharpening etc) then there will be a lot of memory needs not storage.

If you have more than one drive, I suggest that you also let Photoshop use the other drive as a 'scratch' drive. The scratch dive is a method of using the drive as temporary memory. That may help

Also it may depend on how many RAW images and how big they are. If necessary batch process a few at a time & see if that helps.

Oh, by the way, A warm welcome to TSF and to the Photographer's Corner :wave:


----------



## Danny Speller

*Re: Camera Raw problems*

The problem seems to have been solved. I set up a sub folder for my jpegs to go in and it seems to work fine now so thanks for your help
Danny


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Camera Raw problems*

Thats great Danny. Thanks for the feedback. That is one thing that I didn't think of because I always set up two folders; Source & Target. 

I will make the tread as solved.


----------

